
The 10 Most Sought-After IT Skills  - psogle
http://www.itmanagement.com/features/10-in-demand-it-skills-030508/
======
apathy
Where's my down button?

This article would be better titled 'Top 10 skills that troglodytic dying
coroporations think they want'.

Run as fast as you can in the opposite direction!

~~~
coglethorpe
I am so glad I didn't click up. Is that site funded by Microsoft?

------
umjames
Someone should take the items on the list and put them on a poster entitled
"Why you should avoid IT at all costs" and put them up in university computer
science departments.

It might also make a great ad for YC.

------
bdittmer
HEH!

